# Random Picture thread (non-soap)



## Lin19687

Thought this would be fun.

--Post a pic , just one, of something Once per day.
Rules:

--It can be something funny, Cute, Cuddly, Pretty --- But PLEASE NOTHING SAD !!  This is to be a up lifting thread.
--You don't even have to write anything and just post a pic.
--If you do write something keep it brief.
--If you are responding to a thread, you HAVE to also post a pic with in that post.




I will start

Here is a Pic of a fire at a friends house.  I see so many things within the flame, but mainly a Devil Cat with wings


----------



## shunt2011

Gotta kiss a lot of frogs (toads) to find your prince. This is my granddaughter.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

One of my dogs suffering...


----------



## msunnerstood

This was taken on a walk with two of my boys


----------



## Misschief

Grapes in our back yard. A lot have been harvested and there are still a lot on the vines.


----------



## msunnerstood

I would love grapes in my back yard


----------



## zanzalawi




----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> I would love grapes in my back yard


We have grapes... two trellises worth for our fourplex. Even the deer have been enjoying them. We also have raspberries. These are in the back garden; there's another garden on the other side of the house, along with an empty lot, owned by our landlord.


----------



## amd

There's a back story to this picture: No, my kids were not in horrific accidents that left them in wheelchairs. When I was a kid my mom picked up a bunch of wheelchairs at an auction. It was an impulse buy on her part as no one wanted them so the auctioneer offered all three for a dollar or some ridiculous price, and before my mom knew it her hand was in the air. My sisters and I spent many summer nights racing those chairs around the local basketball court, the street in front of our house, and (only once, I swear) the main highway in town. My step-dad runs the local junkyard and my mom will periodically go through the new arrivals looking for treasures. Just before Mother's Day this year she found a couple of wheelchairs and stashed them in the garage. When my sisters and I had lunch at her house on Mother's Day, she was showing us her latest finds and there were the wheelchairs! My sisters and I started reminiscing about the great races we had, and then the brilliant idea came to revive those races through our progeny. I'm proud to say that I'm still holding last place in all races. The kids had a great time, and we had fun recollecting some great crashes, dashes and victories.


----------



## steffamarie

Our kitty Kiki doing her favorite thing - something we call “ventilating” lol!! When you’re that fluffy you have to let the breezes blow through you now and again. For reference, we have a king size bed. She’s a large kitty.


----------



## artemis

Omni and Aura are Both freshmen this year! O is off to College, and A has started high school!


----------



## Misschief

A little fun... earlier this summer, we went to a local honey producer. They had a series of these bees at their entrance.


----------



## Jenn Lee

My cat, Grasshopper Joe, and my dog, Donkey, cuddling on a cold night.  They're so cute and sweet together.  They Kung Fu fight in the house sometimes and it's hilarious to watch.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Her name is Vodka and we celebrated her 15 years on this planet and with me at the dog park. A year ago I wasnt sure she was gonna be here this year, but her meds are working and we’ll keep spoiling her for as long and she can be spoiled.


----------



## jens7lil1s

*My granddaughter likes my phone every time I hold it up she stares at it.  This wasn’t a planned picture. She just won’t stop looking at phones. Silly kid. *


----------



## Lin19687

Hi..


----------



## TeresaGG

mating dance of the Costa's hummingbird


----------



## zanzalawi

A friend sent this Moscow mule mug, ahhhh so shiny! [emoji7]


----------



## Relle

Garter snake - great soap colours.


----------



## Misschief

I'm home sick this week. Yesterday, I took the opportunity to go into my garden with my cell phone camera to snap a few pics.


----------



## IrishLass

Wow- what kind of fruit is that in your middle pic, Mischief?

3rd day of rain here.... a welcome rarity! My Tower Garden this morning in the rain:







IrishLass


----------



## steffamarie

Such beautiful weather here lately, and the hospital I work in offers amazing views of the city. I’m so ready to look out the window and see gorgeous fall foliage everywhere [emoji7]


----------



## Suzy Knight

My James Bond.


----------



## artemis

At a local nature center, Aura got to participate in releasing a monarch back into the wild. The chrysalises (chrysalii?) Looked like polished stones with gold painted accents.


----------



## Misschief

IrishLass said:


> Wow- what kind of fruit is that in your middle pic, Mischief?
> 
> 3rd day of rain here.... a welcome rarity! My Tower Garden this morning in the rain:
> View attachment 32332
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass


That's our Chinese Elm, IL, not edible except to birds. Around here, people say that the more berries there are on the Chinese Elm, the harsher the winter. 

The Tower's looking good!


----------



## loriag

Living vicariously thru my children.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Where is that place, @loriag? Looks beutiful but i would die a very cold death if i step foot there haha. 

This picture I took last year in Tulum. I love the beaches of that place and it makes me happy/sad because i want to go back!


----------



## cmzaha

shunt2011 said:


> View attachment 31871
> 
> 
> Gotta kiss a lot of frogs (toads) to find your prince. This is my granddaughter.


I love frogs and toads. What a sweetie she is  Any little girl that likes frogs/toads is #1 in my book!


----------



## dibbles

Quebec City


----------



## loriag

@Alfa_Lazcares This is close the summit of Panorama Ridge, the lake is Garibaldi Lake, which is near Whistler, British Columbia, Canada. This was taken in July.


----------



## jcandleattic

Love my puppy


----------



## Lin19687

2 weeks ago.  Finally got to clean it out and replace a little less then 1/2 the pond........ there are koi in there , somewhere.
Will post a pic tomorrow to see if it is any clearer.  It can take a couple days


----------



## Misschief

Our view while we had lunch al fresco.


----------



## redhead1226

Today is 13 years since my son Daniel ( in the middle ) had a kidney transplant after 5 years waiting on dialysis. He was a very sick child. Diagnosed at 5 months of age and after 56 operations he finally got a kidney at 20 years old. He is now 33 and has 2 beautiful little boys ( my treasures ) and doing very well.  Most do not realize that a transplant is not a cure, its a treatment. 13 years is excellent for receiving a kidney from a cadaver. You can do much better from a living relative. But we did not have that option.  So with that being said - every day is a blessing and I am eternally grateful to the other mom who lost her 17 year old to a car accident, making the choice to donate his organs and for my son to hold these babies. My best day, was her worst.  A mixed blessing. I think about her on this day every year. Life is more precious then we know sometimes.


----------



## dibbles

Those are some adorable boys @redhead1226 - all three of them.


----------



## redhead1226

dibbles said:


> Those are some adorable boys @redhead1226 - all three of them.



Thank you so much!! <3


----------



## loriag

@redhead1226 wonderful blessings! Thanks you for sharing.


----------



## Cambridgearomatherapy




----------



## Misschief

Wow!


----------



## Lin19687

Misschief said:


> Our view while we had lunch al fresco.
> View attachment 32376



ummm, how can I move to Canada ????


----------



## loriag

It’s Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. We will do our turkey dinner today. Look what has also arrived! 

 Feels more like Christmas!


----------



## Misschief

loriag said:


> It’s Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. We will do our turkey dinner today. Look what has also arrived! View attachment 32436
> Feels more like Christmas!


Keep it there, ok?


----------



## loriag

I don’t mind sharing with you!


----------



## redhead1226

loriag said:


> I don’t mind sharing with you!



You could send it here to Miami - I wont mind. Its just too hot!


----------



## Lin19687

Oh please keep it there for a little longer.  Our T-Day isn't till the end of November and I am not ready yet


----------



## KyeKoi

Missus Jyn Jingles


----------



## jcandleattic

Yum


----------



## jcandleattic

More beautiful randomness -


----------



## amd

^^^ sigh. Jason Momoa. He's lovely. 

Who's the guy on top? Too preppy for my tastes, but if he bought me dinner first I wouldn't say no...


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> Who's the guy on top? Too preppy for my tastes, but if he bought me dinner first I wouldn't say no.


LOL - Superman!!!! 
Henry Cavill. He was also in The Tudors. He's from Jersey (the country, not NJ the state) He's so yummmy... The 2 of them, believe it or not, are very very good friends.


----------



## IrishLass

Did my nails last night all by my wee little self:





I normally don't wear nail polish (such a time consuming hassle for me, plus I hate the smell while putting it on), but after going to a Color Street 'nail party' with my SIL last weekend where I was introduced to the concept of dry, press-on nail polish, temptation got the better of me and I ended up buying 4 sets, lol, one of which you see above. I really like how it came out! Very autumn-like! Now to see how long they will hold up. They say 10 to 14 days. Here's hoping!


IrishLass


----------



## Dawni

Jason Momoa *drools*

Love the nails, @IrishLass, simple yet classy


----------



## artemis

Aura, our warrior woman, had her first lesson in Medieval Martial Arts! She said, "It was AWESOME!"


----------



## Lin19687

DD drew this and I still love it 2 years later


----------



## Dawni

I see you!



We usually use cloth diapers, but it rained and none of them are dry 

And right after this pic was taken he started calling the elephants on the bedsheet "abith" (rabbit) lol


----------



## jcandleattic

Dawni said:


> Jason Momoa *drools*



Yes! He's fabulous. I love both he and Henry Cavill. The 2 most beautiful men on the planet (IMO of course)


----------



## Lin19687

Dawni said:


> I see you!
> View attachment 33268
> 
> 
> We usually use cloth diapers, but it rained and none of them are dry
> 
> And right after this pic was taken he started calling the elephants on the bedsheet "abith" (rabbit) lol



I LOVE those.  Mine used to do that when they were little too.  Peek a boo


----------



## amd

IrishLass said:


> Now to see how long they will hold up. They say 10 to 14 days. Here's hoping!
> IrishLass



Irish Lass, I think you will find them to be quite long lasting - I am not a Color Street consultant, just a huge fan. When I was wearing them religiously I would change them every two weeks out of boredom rather than necessity. I have to get back to wearing them again (I got lazy and forgetful, it just hasn't occurred to me to do it while I'm watching TV, usually 5 minutes before I fall asleep my brain will remind me that I haven't done my nails in forever...) The only reason I stopped wearing them was because I was working on stripping a piece of furniture, and it would never fail that my gloves would break and the stripper would dissolve my nail polish.


----------



## IrishLass

amd said:


> Irish Lass, I think you will find them to be quite long lasting - I am not a Color Street consultant, just a huge fan. When I was wearing them religiously I would change them every two weeks out of boredom rather than necessity. I have to get back to wearing them again (I got lazy and forgetful, it just hasn't occurred to me to do it while I'm watching TV, usually 5 minutes before I fall asleep my brain will remind me that I haven't done my nails in forever...) The only reason I stopped wearing them was because I was working on stripping a piece of furniture, and it would never fail that my gloves would break and the stripper would dissolve my nail polish.



I think I've become a huge fan, too!  It's day 5 since I did my nails, and they still look fantastic! I just found out the other day that the company behind Color Street is called Incoco, and they sell the same exact nail strips retail (same formula, though the designs may be different) for half the price of what Color Street sells them for! They are sold under the brand names of 'Incoco', and also 'Coconut'. Ulta sells the Incoco strips (16 to a pack, just like Color street) for between 5.99 and 7.99 depending on the design, and Walmart of all places sells the Coconut strips _and_ the Incoco strips. Unlike the Incoco strips, the Coconut strips have less strips per box (10, I think) and they have kinda cheesy-looking designs on them -more like something a tween would like to wear. In comparison, the Incoco strip designs are every bit as classy looking as the Color Street designs. I was finally able to make a run down to my local Walmart today and I bought 3 packs of the Incoco strips for $6.88 each. Two different kinds of their French manicure sets (one has white tips, the other has silver glitter tips), and one called 'Invite Only'. Those were the only 3 designs they had in stock. They had twice as many of the Coconut designs, but they just weren't to my taste. A YouTube video I was watching by a Color Street rep said that they're supposed to be phasing out their retail contracts by the end of 2018 and once the stores run out of their stock, it won't be restocked, and then they'll just be sold exclusively through Color Street reps via direct marketing at the higher price. Bummer! I suppose we should buy them retail while we still can! I ended up also buying 4 designs from Ulta online. They have 18 designs of the Incoco Nail Art designs and 8 of the solid colors.    


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles

Thanks for the heads up IrishLass. My nails are always a mess, but my DIL will love these. I will pick some up for her while I can, and probably save them for a stocking stuffer.


----------



## IrishLass

My shamrocks are in bloom!


----------



## Suzy Knight

I sculpted that about 2 years ago.


----------



## amd

IrishLass said:


> I suppose we should buy them retail while we still can! I ended up also buying 4 designs from Ulta online. They have 18 designs of the Incoco Nail Art designs and 8 of the solid colors.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Sweet! I always wondered about the strips at WalMart. Years ago I tried something that Sally Hansen had done, but they trashed my nails. I was gun shy to try anything sold in department stores after that. Now I know which brand to look for! at least until they're gone...


----------



## Dawni

My dad in the 70s

He just recently found it still stapled to one old passport of his


----------



## Dennis

Just finished the fringe today.  Weaving is becoming an obsession.


----------



## jcandleattic

Freddie -


----------



## Lin19687

That is a good pic of Freddie 
Did you go see the movie?  We are soon but have not made a plan yet


----------



## Dennis

Ah Freddie,  you were taken from us too soon.
Rolling Stone didn't appreciate him so much.  They used to slam him in record reviews.  Granted there were some stinkers, but still...  What a talent!
Will definitely see the movie.  Have heard good things about it.


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> That is a good pic of Freddie
> Did you go see the movie?  We are soon but have not made a plan yet





Dennis said:


> Ah Freddie,  you were taken from us too soon.
> Rolling Stone didn't appreciate him so much.  They used to slam him in record reviews.  Granted there were some stinkers, but still...  What a talent!
> Will definitely see the movie.  Have heard good things about it.


The pic was on taken during one of his last "public" appearances when he did the video for "These are the days of our lives" It was the last time he was ever on camera. I believe after that time in the recording studio (in May of '91) was the last time he left his house. 

Here is my take on the movie - It was a great MOVIE. It was by no means a biopic, a documentary or anything other than pure entertainment based on a true life story. The timeline - throughout the entire movie from the time Freddie met Roger and Brian - to the end of the movie - Live Aid, 1985 - is completely and utterly not in sync with when and how things happened. 
Almost everything that is in the movie however, did happen at some point, just not when and how they portrayed it. 

With all of that being said, as I said in my first line, it was a very good movie. 

Freddie has always and forever been one of my favorites.  I used to watch/read anything I could on Freddie all through my life practically. I remember watching Live Aid on my TV, and I watched the documentary with Brian and Roger in 2011, Days of our Lives about Queen/Freddie.


----------



## IrishLass

My niece and nephew (27 and 21 respectively) went and saw it at least 2 to 3 times. Obviously, they loved it. lol After seeing it the first time, they looked up the facts online to get the scoop of when and how things really happened, which I'm glad they did, and then they went a few more times because of how much they enjoyed the music. 

My sister saw them live in concert in 1977 on their News of the World tour and saw them perform We Will Rock You/We Are the Champions at that concert, so I at least know from her glowing blow-by-blow description of the concert that she gave me afterwards that the part of the movie in regards to them singing that song at Live Aid was way out of the realm of reality. lol

I have not seen the movie myself, and don't know that I want to simply because of the liberties they took for the sake of drama/plot points/and time constraints. I can't help it- I'm just so persnickety about dramatic liberties taken in any movie based on true events, especially when it comes to events for which I've been around to observe/experience in real life.... and especially when the truth is so much more interesting. 

I really enjoyed watching the documentary on Queen that the BBC filmed a few years back, though. Freddie was soooooo amazingly talented, it blows my mind. It's very sad his life was cut so short.

I'd say I'd go see it for the music, but we've got almost all their albums at home and can listen to them at any time.


IrishLass


----------



## jcandleattic

IrishLass said:


> We Will Rock You/We Are the Champions at that concert, so I at least know from her glowing blow-by-blow description of the concert that she gave me afterwards that the part of the movie in regards to them singing that song at Live Aid was way out of the realm of reality. lol


They did perform those 2 songs at the Live Aid concert. They were the last songs of the set.
In fact, the only accurate part of the entire movie as far as actual timeline was the Live Aid concert set they did in the movie. LOL



IrishLass said:


> especially when the truth is so much more interesting.


Everything that was in the movie was the "truth" so to speak, meaning, it did actually happen, just not in the time frame the movie portrayed it to have happened.

I wish they would have expounded more on his relationship with Mary Austin, and how close they actually were. She really was his one true love and the love of his life!
They did put in the movie how Freddie would call home and ask to have the cats be put on the phone so he could hear them meow and they could hear his voice. LOL That part cracked me up. I knew he LOVED his cats, and was a 'crazy cat lover' but I didn't know he actually called to talk to them while out on tour. haha


----------



## IrishLass

jcandleattic said:


> They did perform those 2 songs at the Live Aid concert. They were the last songs of the set.



I probably should've worded what I said better - what I meant to say is that although it's true they sang it at Live Aid, the movie made it seem as if We Will Rock You was a new composition and that Live Aid was the first time they had ever performed it live, when in actuality it wasn't new and they had been performing it live since 1977.  


IrishLass


----------



## jcandleattic

IrishLass said:


> I probably should've worded what I said better - what I meant to say is that although it's true they sang it at Live Aid, the movie made it seem as if We Will Rock You was a new composition and that Live Aid was the first time they had ever performed it live, when in actuality it wasn't new and they had been performing it live since 1977.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Ohh, ok yeah, gotcha, they sort of did do that. 
They also said that the band had not played together in like a year right before Live Aid, when that actually didn't happen until later. They had been touring for about 18 months before Live Aid, so there's that. 
His diagnosis also didn't come until 2 almost 2.5 years after Live Aid, and he then didn't tell his band mates until almost 2 years after that, but to make it into the movie they put his diagnosis in right before Live Aid. (That DID irritate me because there was no reason for it to even be a part of the movie if they were going to end the movie in 1985, especially when the world already knows how/why he passed) 

Sorry, I can talk about Freddie all day and not get tired of it. LOL I know which documentary you were talking about (same one I mentioned in my earlier post too) and you are right, it's a very good and well done documentary. 
My deal is, I'm not so much a "Queen" fan so much as I am a "Freddie as frontman of Queen", fan. I wouldn't be able to tell you the first thing about Brian May or Roger Taylor, and even less about John Deacon - other than their names - but can tell you almost everything about Freddie... I LOVE(d) him so much. Always have. Always will...


----------



## Relle

I went and saw it the week after it started, not a queen fan but listening to the music on the big screen was great, that's why I went, listening to it at home is not the same. Dh is the queen junky, he grew up with it, but didn't want to see the movie.


----------



## Lin19687

Watched "Queen BBC Documentary " on Youtube last night.  It was like an hour long, got to watch it on the big TV

Random Picture......  My coop is dark on the inside, so with Winter here and no light till close to 6:45 and dark at 4 I put on some lights with a timer so they can wake up before the door opens and in to eat before it closes.  Auto door 
Since it is the Holiday season and these LED lights have no heat, I feel better/safer about it.











FYI, those cords are tired up, in 2 places so they are secure 
The Silver plate in the bottom of the 1st pic is the top of the auto door.


----------



## Dawni

Beer pong "party" in our garden, care of my sister and her girlfriend




I only went out to take a pic coz my mom was like. . What's beer pong?


----------



## jcandleattic

Nice pics - I love beer pong!


----------



## Dennis

Lin19687 said:


> Watched "Queen BBC Documentary " on Youtube last night.  It was like an hour long, got to watch it on the big TV



The documentary is also on Netflix. I watched it the other night - again.


----------



## jcandleattic

Relle said:


> Dh is the queen junky, he grew up with it, but didn't want to see the movie.


I can understand that. I was very apprehensive about seeing it. These type of movies are usually at best just "okay" if they are well done, and horrible if not - I knew I'd at least like it a little bit being such a Freddie fan, but I really didn't think I'd like it as much as I did. (Even with the timeline all jacked up) It was very well acted, and the actors they got for Brian, Roger, and John Deacon were SPOT ON! They really did a good job getting the essence of each person right, especially in the looks department. Even more so than Rami was as Freddie. (Rami was too short IMO, but they did do a good job in transforming him)


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

jcandleattic said:


> Ohh, ok yeah, gotcha, they sort of did do that.
> They also said that the band had not played together in like a year right before Live Aid, when that actually didn't happen until later. They had been touring for about 18 months before Live Aid, so there's that.
> His diagnosis also didn't come until 2 almost 2.5 years after Live Aid, and he then didn't tell his band mates until almost 2 years after that, but to make it into the movie they put his diagnosis in right before Live Aid. (That DID irritate me because there was no reason for it to even be a part of the movie if they were going to end the movie in 1985, especially when the world already knows how/why he passed)
> 
> Sorry, I can talk about Freddie all day and not get tired of it. LOL I know which documentary you were talking about (same one I mentioned in my earlier post too) and you are right, it's a very good and well done documentary.
> My deal is, I'm not so much a "Queen" fan so much as I am a "Freddie as frontman of Queen", fan. I wouldn't be able to tell you the first thing about Brian May or Roger Taylor, and even less about John Deacon - other than their names - but can tell you almost everything about Freddie... I LOVE(d) him so much. Always have. Always will...



I love you. That is something i just cant understand. Wanna end the movie at the live aid, then dont speed his diagnose to before it. Wanna end it in him giving the news of his desease? They dont end it on the live aid. Ugh!

I went because i knew it was gonna be a bad movie and i like watching bad movies cause they are amusing to me. This one failed. I did not like it. I just cant see Ramy as Freddie (they dont loonat all alike to me, specially with his bug bulgy eyes) and it annoyed it me to no end their “disney” moment when freddie sings and the other two sing along with him because magical. And the joke of “im in love with my car” once was enough. And would they screw the timeline? Not only of his life but of the release of their songs? Why? Why the unnecesary drama that never happened?

And im not even a Queen nor a Freddie fan, the boyfriend is and he hated the movie. So did his best friend, also a huge queen fan. I like queen and have for years but this was just... ugh.

And if i want to watch the live aid performance i can watch it on youtube by the real band i had zero interest of watchig the bad cginabd green screens.

1 out of 10 would not recomend.


----------



## SaltedFig

I was hunting for photo's to show Primrose some different lighting idea's for her photo thread, and found a couple of pumpkin photo's ...

This one was grown on a support, so it grew hanging down by it's stalk. It ended up being a monster, and made the most delicious pumpkin soup (the flesh is very sweet, I think this is what you call a squash? It's not tough or stringy, but smooth and hard to touch and cooks up to be very creamy to eat). Anyway, I didn't have a scale big enough to weigh it at the time ... it was well over 10 kilograms!






This is a photo of the same pumpkin next to one I could weigh (the little one in the photo was over 3.5 kilos, or about 8 pounds)


----------



## Dennis

Why?  Because it's that time of year and this friendly guy makes me smile each and every time I look at him/her/it.


----------



## Lin19687

Just to show you all that we have Basket Ball Deer here.





They lost the ball and sent the other one after it




fyi they are real, I was in my car and it was Dusk so they are blurry plus my zoom sucks


----------



## KiwiMoose

It's my son's birthday today and I'm in charge of icing the cake.  Guess what theme?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Do you give up?  Here it is...


----------



## IrishLass

A weird foggy morning here today. Weird, because fog is very rare here. I reckon it probably happens about once every 3 -5 years or so. It's time to get out my juicer! I love the little cowlick my tree has growing on top.


----------



## IrishLass

KiwiMoose said:


> Do you give up?  Here it is...



I had to call my nephew in to enlighten me (never got into the movies or books myself, but he did), but I know what it is now.


----------



## Dawni

Baby curls! <3


----------



## Misschief

That's so sweet! I love baby curls!


----------



## Relle

Baby Wombat


----------



## KiwiMoose

Relle said:


> Baby Wombat


Oh so cute!! Here's a fully grown wombat in the wild - I took the pic on Maria Island in Tasmania last year.


----------



## dibbles

This popped up in my Instagram - love it!


----------



## Prysm

Here's a Christmas photo I took with a doll for my granddaughters to enjoy.   To me it feels like Christmas.


----------



## Lorey

OMG I see it...love it! Beautiful fire too.

This is a picture of my Napolian Pizza oven...it took me almost 3 years to finish it off. I loved every moment of making it, many treasured pieces were added to it and lots of good energy from many of  the people I love. Nova Scotia Canada


----------



## Misschief

I won't say a word about this one, except to say that this was taken last night at my grandson's elementary school Christmas program.


----------



## Dennis

Misschief said:


> I won't say a word about this one, except to say that this was taken last night at my grandson's elementary school Christmas program.



Lots of things pop into my little brain that could be tossed out there but I'm trying  to stay on the positive side for hard working. underpaid and unappreciated teachers.


----------



## Misschief

I'm hoping it was the Grade 6 kids that put it together without teacher input but I rather doubt it. Sad thing is, very few of the adults in the room even noticed it. You could see the reaction in those who did. It was funny but a little sad.


----------



## IrishLass

Found this lovely mater growing on my Ceylon tomato plant this week. I call it my Siamese Ceylon:


----------



## KiwiMoose

This popped up in my fb memories - last year's christmas collar decorations for Molly and Maggie. aren't my girls cute?


----------



## Dean

Relle said:


> Baby Wombat



U have a pet wombat?!


----------



## Relle

No Dean, no pet wombat , I do love wombats though. I would have one if I could, but they would destroy everything, they are a big animal who dig BIG holes and gnaw on things. Imagine a beaver without a tail .


----------



## Lin19687




----------



## Sharon Patterson

Misschief said:


> I won't say a word about this one, except to say that this was taken last night at my grandson's elementary school Christmas program.
> 
> View attachment 34408


Oh no.  Did they realize that they misspelled peace?


----------



## Misschief

Sharon Patterson said:


> Oh no.  Did they realize that they misspelled peace?


The principal and a couple of the teachers noticed halfway through the song. They were horrified.


----------



## Sandra W




----------



## Loralei

Merry Christmas,  from our family to yours!!


----------



## Skatergirl46

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh so cute!! Here's a fully grown wombat in the wild - I took the pic on Maria Island in Tasmania last year.View attachment 33664


They’re so cute!

This is my new rescue kitty Lucy. She is super sweet and funny.


----------



## SaltedFig

Just a bit of fluff ...




One month later ...


----------



## KiwiMoose

What is this plant called Salty?


----------



## SaltedFig

Clematis microphylla, or native Old Man's beard.

This particular one is a bit purple, and native to my local region.
Photo's are mine (I also got a photo with a resident arachnid, who was watching me and I didn't notice until I looked at the photo's lol).

Bush tucker food 
(not the spider, the plant ... )

https://steemit.com/homesteading/@l...ushfoods-old-man-s-beard-clematis-microphylla


----------



## Katina Grimm

Interesting



IrishLass said:


> A weird foggy morning here today. Weird, because fog is very rare here. I reckon it probably happens about once every 3 -5 years or so. It's time to get out my juicer! I love the little cowlick my tree has growing on top.
> View attachment 33641


Yummy


----------



## Lin19687

Only Flower to grow on the Clematis 2 years ago out of 5 plants 
I will never buy these again from the place I got them from last time.  too $$$ and not very good plants to start with.
... But isn't she just Lovely ?  
I used to have a 20 foot long , 6 foot high wire fence covered in these guys years ago.  Just plant and walk away and make sure the Darn Dane didn't eat all the buds lol


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Christmas doggos


----------



## melinda48

Oh


Sharon Patterson said:


> Oh no.  Did they realize that they misspelled peace?


 Oh my. How unfortunate!


----------



## SaltedFig




----------



## KiwiMoose

SaltedFig said:


> View attachment 34547


Wish there was a ‘Love’ button for that one!


----------



## TeresaGG

My homemade chicken pot pie.


----------



## Dean

SaltedFig said:


> View attachment 34547



Does Oz have snow and rabbit-eared squirrels?


----------



## Misschief

It's been snowing all day today... lightly... but still. It's hovering around freezing and the snow is very wet so there isn't a lot of accumulation.


----------



## SaltedFig

KiwiMoose said:


> Wish there was a ‘Love’ button for that one!


We need one of those!



Dean said:


> Does Oz have snow and rabbit-eared squirrels?



Yes, we have snow ... but only on some mountains and not in the middle of Summer 
(From my perspective, just looking at any snow pictures is a good thing ... Australian is in the middle of a record breaking heatwave )

The ridiculously cute furry thing (a rabbit-eared squirrel? cheers!) was a Christmas present picture for you northern folk. 
(It was posted up on a photo blog this December)

*Edited to add obligatory photo


----------



## Dean

SaltedFig said:


> We need one of those!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have snow ... but only on some mountains and not in the middle of Summer
> (From my perspective, just looking at any snow pictures is a good thing ... Australian is in the middle of a record breaking heatwave )
> 
> The ridiculously cute furry thing (a rabbit-eared squirrel? cheers!) was a Christmas present picture for you northern folk.
> (It was posted up on a photo blog this December)
> 
> *Edited to add obligatory photo
> View attachment 34575



I went to a wild animal park last week.  They had an Aussie themed area with wallaby encounter and piped in didjeridu music to make them feel at home.   So cute.  Wish I took a pic for posting.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Here’s my Molly enjoying some sun today. 24 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Misschief

We had a little more snow overnight. This morning, a lot of the trees and plants look like they've been decorated with white pompoms.


----------



## Meshaal

My cat Ninja says Hi!! the other two not into taking photos haha


----------



## Lin19687

@Meshaal Stunning kitty !!!


----------



## Dawni

We're at my grandma's house.. Which is equipped to house her 22 grandkids, 9 children (and their spouses), 7 great grandkids and any extras.. Hence the multiple beds lol

And yes, there have been times when at least 98% of us are all here together lol

Anyway.. Dustin is playing where's the baby and managed to stand still for a whole 4mins lol although his hands kept curling and uncurling and his toes kept twitching haha


----------



## KiwiMoose

Molly says hi!


----------



## KiwiMoose

It’s 27 degrees today so we’re in my sister’s pool!


----------



## Dawni

My cousins puppy loves cuddling with my lil boy when he's asleep. When he's awake he likes nipping at his ankles lol


----------



## Misschief

I came across a picture that I thought I'd lost forever. It was on an old Flickr account that I'd completely forgotten about. This is my granddaughter, Trinity. She and I were having a tea party on a shawl that I designed and knitted. After our tea party was over, she asked if she could have that shawl. I wouldn't give it to her then but I did promise that it would be hers when the time was right. Even now, she remembers that tea party like it was yesterday.


----------



## DawninWA

How's this for random?

The first of 10 tree frog tadpoles to almost be a frog


----------



## Lin19687

DD drew this 4 years ago in art class.  I still have it because I like it.  Not her best work and she doesn't like it... but I do as everyone else had to draw this but none were doing a handstand or anything but standing up straight.

lol


----------



## melinda48

A painting my son did about five years ago. Rediscovered.


----------



## Dawni

One of our dogs gave birth last Wednesday! 



Puuuppiiiies!! Although they look like big mice right now lol


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> Molly says hi!
> View attachment 34709


what a cute dog --I have a 7 month Goldendoodle that I cant get many pics of unless they are blurry cuz she is on the run


----------



## Katina Grimm

melinda48 said:


> A painting my son did about five years ago. Rediscovered.



That is amazing!! He is very talented!!


----------



## Dawni

I present to you guys, my sister!




She's the pretty girl in the background, left side.

And the matching video, if anyone's interested. It's not in English though.

And if you can remember her face, here's another one

She has a short non speaking shot around 1:13 and a speaking one at the end. This is a beauty product that's saying she's part of a handful of women who know and who can admit when told they're beautiful

And the funniest one so far lol


----------



## newbie

From Ice Castles


----------



## Hendejm

With the rain and warm(ish) weather we’ve been having I’ve had to cut the grass much more than usual. From the picture - it looks like summer but it’s the middle of winter in Central Florida!


----------



## artemis

Here's Pax expressing his confusion. Sometimes he doesn't think Mom makes much sense.


----------



## aihrat

newbie said:


> View attachment 35804
> View attachment 35805
> 
> From Ice Castles


stunning!

(also, is that an emoji blanket? )


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

My youngest is getting married August 31st.  We picked up her wedding dress this weekend.


----------



## dibbles

@JanelleTrebuna Congrats! She is lovely.


----------



## dibbles

This is my hubby's - cousin's - daughter. She has worked so hard at her sport and we are all so proud of her. And she has her mom's dimples.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

dibbles said:


> This is my hubby's - cousin's - daughter. She has worked so hard at her sport and we are all so proud of her. And she has her mom's dimples.




Ooooh i love gumnastics, its one of the two sports i actually enjoy watching on tv. Congrats to her! 


Here my youngest nice. She’s 10 months old and i only met her a couple of weeks ago. Love at first sight. And she seemed to like me too. Cant wait to see her again, but thats gonna have to wait a couple of months


----------



## artemis

Omni took this pic on her college campus this week. The branches are all coated in crystal clear ice!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

This is from about a year and a half ago. We were in Maastricht, Netherlands and my husband snapped this picture just as our son was throwing our dinner off of the bridge. We still laugh about that.


----------



## Dawni

The kiddos are so cute!

This is my son's cat, Draven, getting a scratching from me. Huge tom, compared to local cats.


----------



## Clarice

[QUOTE="newbie, From Ice Castles[/QUOTE]

Newbie - were you inside this ice castle?   I see what looks like a backpack in one?  If yes - where were you?  This is insanely beautiful!

Trip to Angkor Wat - I was fascinated by how the trees were growing into / through the temples and surrounds.

Breathtaking!


----------



## Clarice

Whoops - and then I attached a moss photo - trying again!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Clarice said:


> Whoops - and then I attached a moss photo - trying again!  View attachment 36005


I've been there!! It was AMAZING!


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

dibbles said:


> @JanelleTrebuna Congrats! She is lovely.


Thank you


----------



## Kurt

The arborists showed up at 8am this morning to trim my Sycamore tree, the biggest they have ever seen. Poor guys, it's the coldest day we've had this year, 10 degrees F.


----------



## jcandleattic

Can't get more random than this. 
I'm not in this pic, but this was when we had a company team building exercise in Switzerland and we climbed and alp, then had corporate meetings, and the next day we climbed down the alp, but went the back way. There were places like this the whole hike down where 1 side was a sheer drop off and the next side was a narrow pathway where you had to hold on to cables/chains so as not to slip on the snow and fall down the side of the mountain. Crazy stuff... LOL


----------



## Clarice

Post surgery picture - I ate a bunch of elastic hair bands.  I also went completely BONKERS with that cone on my head, so Mom had to improvise.  

I have never been so humiliated in all my life.


----------



## Meena

artemis said:


> Here's Pax expressing his confusion. Sometimes he doesn't think Mom makes much sense. View attachment 35808



"Owwie, you're making my head hurt, MOMMMM!"


----------



## Meena

I used to live in Ensenada, Baja California, Mexico.  One day out walking with my camera, there was a great ruckus on the water.  I couldn't see what was happening, but I took some shots anyway.  Turned out to be a sea lion in an Epic battle with an octopus (or crab?) !!  S/He lost and re-caught lunch more than a few times, but I think s/he was victorious in the end.  Sushi.


----------



## Meena

I'm also a great Rumi fan, and made this piece of fan art a few years ago.


----------



## Meena

Relle said:


> Baby Wombat



TOO cute and precious.   Ahem ...  backstory required, thoough ...  How / why is a baby wombat in a box with blankies, and in your possession??



Lorey said:


> OMG I see it...love it! Beautiful fire too.
> 
> This is a picture of my Napolian Pizza oven...it took me almost 3 years to finish it off. I loved every moment of making it, many treasured pieces were added to it and lots of good energy from many of  the people I love. Nova Scotia Canada



I'm in Looovveeee!!! Most beautiful pizza oven ever created, I'm entirely sure!! Reminds me of something you'd see in Morocco.  

Shout out to Nova Scotia!!  Loved my visit there (and New Brunswick). <3


----------



## Clarice

Meena are you 100% sure that was not Nessie?  I hear he has not been seen in Loch Ness in quite a while


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Clarice said:


> Post surgery picture - I ate a bunch of elastic hair bands.  I also went completely BONKERS with that cone on my head, so Mom had to improvise.
> 
> I have never been so humiliated in all my life.
> View attachment 36041




Ohhh i had to improvise the same way with my dogs. Got that same look from them.


----------



## Dawni

Clarice said:


> Post surgery picture - I ate a bunch of elastic hair bands.  I also went completely BONKERS with that cone on my head, so Mom had to improvise.
> 
> I have never been so humiliated in all my life.
> View attachment 36041


He (she?) and Draven could be cousins lol


----------



## Clarice

He - his name is Faux Paw, add a picture of Draven!


----------



## Dawni

Clarice said:


> He - his name is Faux Paw, add a picture of Draven!


Nice name lol

Here, love


----------



## newbie

@aihrat, it must have been someone's hat that snuck into the picture.

An approaching storm in the Great Land of Oz.






I have to laugh. This came across my newsfeed on Facebook and I thought it was someone showing off their soap. They are petri dishes growing cultures for antibiotic sensitivity/resistance. Oops.


----------



## Meena

MarnieSoapien said:


> View attachment 35998
> We were in Maastricht, Netherlands and my husband snapped this picture just as our son was throwing our dinner off of the bridge.


----------



## Relle

Meena said:


> TOO cute and precious.   Ahem ...  backstory required, thoough ...  How / why is a baby wombat in a box with blankies, and in your possession??


This is a photo I found on the net, it is not my wombat. Looks like someone has rescued it and is looking after it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Deborah Long and @Maaki
Here's pics of that agave plant before we ripped it out:


----------



## Deborah Long

@KiwiMoose - Well, I'm hoping that you at least made some tequila out of it!  lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

Deborah Long said:


> @KiwiMoose - Well, I'm hoping that you at least made some tequila out of it!  lol


The neighbour has a lime tree - we could get margarita production line going..


----------



## Iluminameluna

Angel trumpet in bloom during the rainy season. Its scent pervades even the inside of the house, though it's about 20 ft away, and down wind.


----------



## Deborah Long

KiwiMoose said:


> The neighbour has a lime tree - we could get margarita production line going..



That sound great to me!  On my way!


----------



## penelopejane




----------



## Meena

Awwwww @penelopejane ... just awwwwww *makes burbling sounds*  tee hee hee


----------



## Meena

Clarice said:


> Whoops - and then I attached a moss photo - trying again!  View attachment 36005



Just looking through the recent posts again and wanted to make a belated comment:
I love how nature has utter disregard for the creations of man.  She has been known to swallow us whole.


----------



## KiwiMoose

My hubby made this yummy cake for my young friend’s 30th today.
Once he’d cleaned up I used the kitchen to make my soap


----------



## Lin19687

penelopejane said:


> View attachment 36443


BWAHAHAHA,  As my old black cat gets older you can see her Fangs.  Would love these wings on here .

Too cute


----------



## Clarice




----------



## dixiedragon

My foster dog! She has 2 applications so hopefully she will be adopted this week!


----------



## Dawni

I left Dustin with my mom and this is what I saw as soon as I entered the door. 




His feet are not on the floor, in case it's not noticeable by the pic.


----------



## Chris_S

Caught this while making a batch of candles last week thought it looked pretty cool it was the was dye melting before being stirred


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> Caught this while making a batch of candles last week thought it looked pretty cool it was the was dye melting before being stirred


Very cool.. I like looking at things like that.


----------



## midnightsoaper

Las Vegas is getting a little snow.


----------



## Chris_S

midnightsoaper said:


> Las Vegas is getting a little snow.



Dont be sending that **** to england we dont want it. My bees are annoyed enough as it is dont need to add no access to flowers early in season.

Few snaps i took of the beautiful north wales and snowdonia country side. Recently found out the name and some history about the castle ruins we actually spent a night camped inside the castle ruins


----------



## jcandleattic

This is the outside view of a local casino here. I love gambling in the mountains. Just wish I won more often no matter where I am! LOL


----------



## amd

Noooooo! No more snow pictures  I'm buried 5 feet and the stuff and tired of it! Y'all start posting beach pictures, please


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> Noooooo! No more snow pictures  I'm buried 5 feet and the stuff and tired of it! Y'all start posting beach pictures, please


I wont have beach pics until March 14th when I go on my cruise to Mexico. Then I send a ton, just for you!!


----------



## midnightsoaper

It's not the beach, but I was laying by the pool when I took it


----------



## jcandleattic

This pic makes me laugh every time I see it, and that's why I took a pic of it in the first place.


----------



## Dawni




----------



## jcandleattic




----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> View attachment 36912


I want a 'Love' button!


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> I want a 'Love' button!


I just posted a series of these on IG hehe..

He loves his gogurt deenk. 

Not a typo.


----------



## IrishLass

Made some yummy, decadent clotted cream the other day:

Below: After it had been baked, refrigerated and set up, and just before scooping it out into sanitized jars:





Below: In my sanitized jars. Jar on the right was a little bit fuller the other day than it is in the pic below. From 32 oz. of heavy whipping cream at the start, I netted 20 oz. of clotted cream and 12 oz. whey. I'll be making scones today with the whey:






The little smiley character in the back is my son's coconut that he bought and never got around to cracking open. I took a marker to it one day and drew a face on it, and it is now my happy stove mascot.


----------



## LaToya

@shunt2011 She is gorgeous!!! And she is bolder than me because I would be running away. I am scare of frogs even the baby ones.

@Relle Ummm Nope!


Garter snake - great soap colours.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cherrydene soapy

Riding down the beach with the first spring day x


----------



## artemis

Rediscovered this recently. This is Aura way back when she did not want to go to sleep. Now that she's fifteen, she is still often the first one up or at least the first ready to go.


----------



## Lin19687

artemis said:


> Rediscovered this recently. This is Aura way back when she did not want to go to sleep. Now that she's fifteen, she is still often the first one up or at least the first ready to go. View attachment 36930



i JUST SPIT OUT MY WATER !!  That is just so adorable !
I have one of my DD like that holding the phone....  10 min later the Cops showed up due to a 911 call ..  Good job X-hubby for letting her push buttons


----------



## artemis

Lin19687 said:


> i JUST SPIT OUT MY WATER !!  That is just so adorable !
> I have one of my DD like that holding the phone....  10 min later the Cops showed up due to a 911 call ..  Good job X-hubby for letting her push buttons


When her brother Gaius was little, if he disappeared at Grandpa's house, we knew he was headed for that phone. He called 911 and I thought I had hung up in time. Apparently not, because they called right back! So, I got scolded for my toddler pushing random buttons.


----------



## Chris_S

Got a great snap of a manderin duck on a canal bank.

Other 2 are the dogs iv been walking for a family friend. Cant complain she is funding my soaping and candle making habit and they are gorgeous dogs. The photo of the big dog the spaniel i took to send to her owner and she sent a simple message back saying. That is a dog not to be trusted when she looks like that Im convinced she was plotting something bad.

Also keep hearing some lapwings not managed to get a decent photo of them yet think ill take my dslr with me a few times in hope i can get a good photo


----------



## Dawni

My cousin sent me this lol
I hope it makes someone happy today


----------



## newbie

Just because...


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> My cousin sent me this lol
> I hope it makes someone happy today
> View attachment 37285



WOW His hairs grown quick and very multi coloured mmmmmmm


----------



## Dawni

Miniature room


----------



## Dawni

Look what my cousins do with my baby boy when they borrow him lol


----------



## Lin19687

I just spit water laughing.  HE still looks so cute  lol


----------



## Chris_S

Lin19687 said:


> I just spit water laughing.  HE still looks so cute  lol



All he needs is a grass skirt to make him look really tropical


----------



## Dawni

Lin19687 said:


> I just spit water laughing.  HE still looks so cute  lol


Lol score Dustin! One more happy person for the day! 


Chris_S said:


> All he needs is a grass skirt to make him look really tropical


Lol I doubt he'll let them put that on. Apparently it took a lot of coaxing and he kept pulling the top down, probably not used to wearing one so short lol

Nother random pic..


----------



## earlene

Here is the shack we lived in when I was a small child BEFORE my dad fixed it up and made it habitable.  My mom, dad, and 2 or 3 of my brothers lived here up until I was in First Grade.  This photo is circa 1952.  I'd have to go back into the actual tin of negatives to get the exact year my dad took this snap, but I'm pretty sure I was about 3 when we moved in, so probably 1952, but maybe 1951, because I always thought we lived there for 4 years and I know I wasn't 7 when we left.  When we first moved here, two of my brothers were not yet born.  The second brother was a baby in this place, but I suspect the third was born after we moved out of the forest.  Again, I'd have to refresh my memory via my dad's photos for the exact timeline, or maybe my mom's book on our genealogy would have that information.  Anyway here it is.  My first brother and I always marvel at how far we've come when we see this photo.  Although the later brothers have no recollection of this as some were not born and their first memories are living in the suburbs and not a Redwood Forest.


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> Here is the shack we lived in when I was a small child BEFORE my dad fixed it up and made it habitable.  My mom, dad, and 2 or 3 of my brothers lived here up until I was in First Grade.  This photo is circa 1952.  I'd have to go back into the actual tin of negatives to get the exact year my dad took this snap, but I'm pretty sure I was about 3 when we moved in, so probably 1952, but maybe 1951, because I always thought we lived there for 4 years and I know I wasn't 7 when we left.  When we first moved here, two of my brothers were not yet born.  The second brother was a baby in this place, but I suspect the third was born after we moved out of the forest.  Again, I'd have to refresh my memory via my dad's photos for the exact timeline, or maybe my mom's book on our genealogy would have that information.  Anyway here it is.  My first brother and I always marvel at how far we've come when we see this photo.  Although the later brothers have no recollection of this as some were not born and their first memories are living in the suburbs and not a Redwood Forest.
> 
> View attachment 37862


Love reading "regular" people's "histories" more than famous people's ones. It's so nice you have old pics and negatives. I've experienced living in shacks short term, some even bad ones, but I totally get your point about looking back n seeing how far you've come.

Anyway, I'm rambling lol but I love the photo and all it represents


----------



## jcandleattic

Just got back from the Caribbean! Had so much fun, and it was so nice to get away from the snow/cold/snow and into the tropical weather. Wish I was back there...

Rooster in Grand Cayman





Sunset in Galveston on our last day. 




Beautiful blue of the Caribbean Sea...


----------



## Dawni

jcandleattic said:


> Just got back from the Caribbean! Had so much fun, and it was so nice to get away from the snow/cold/snow and into the tropical weather. Wish I was back there...
> 
> Rooster in Grand Cayman
> View attachment 37870
> 
> 
> Sunset in Galveston on our last day.
> View attachment 37871
> 
> Beautiful blue of the Caribbean Sea...
> View attachment 37872


The colors in that sunset pic would make lovely soap......


----------



## jcandleattic

Dawni said:


> The colors in that sunset pic would make lovely soap......


The sunsets and water were so brilliantly beautiful, at times it really did take my breath away.


----------



## JasmineTea

@earlene I appreciate your sharing that cabin picture and speaking of it so matter-of-factly.  We are blessed with so much comfort and ease that we come to expect it.  We actually CAN live without every modern convenience, and often become stronger and more resilient and creative as a result.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

JasmineTea said:


> @earlene I appreciate your sharing that cabin picture and speaking of it so matter-of-factly.  We are blessed with so much comfort and ease that we come to expect it.  We actually CAN live without every modern convenience, and often become stronger and more resilient and creative as a result.



What she said!!!!


----------



## Lin19687

That's me showing off my mad skills to my DD after she showed me this a few years ago...




I told her that mine was Perfect  
hahhahahahhaa

it's baymax


----------



## Zany_in_CO

This is us at Crystal Lake (?) in Iowa, circa 1950: Daddy, Mommy, Cissy, Timmy, Corky -- I'm the cutie front left -- snazzy swimsuit, yes? My brother, in the middle, had polio at age 12. He's now a doctor of infectious disease. The squirt on the end, my sister, had open-heart surgery at age 9 to correct an enlarged heart, cutting-edge surgery at that time. Our church had two collections every Sunday -- the regular one, and one to raise money for my sister's surgery. That's how we did "Go Fund Me" back in the day...


----------



## Dawni

My son at his grad ball


----------



## Dawni

Sashimi


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Sashimi
> View attachment 38061


Oh wow! I love sashimi but that is too pretty to eat!


----------



## Dawni

Misschief said:


> Oh wow! I love sashimi but that is too pretty to eat!


I love all forms of sushi but would probably not touch this lol

Check out the rest: https://instagram.com/mikyoui00


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> I love all forms of sushi but would probably not touch this lol
> 
> Check out the rest: https://instagram.com/mikyoui00


Wow, wow, and wow!


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> I love all forms of sushi but would probably not touch this lol
> 
> Check out the rest: https://instagram.com/mikyoui00




You probably would if you paid for it!  That kind of sushi artistry comes at a pretty high pricetag in restaurants, and if it is not eaten, simply goes into the garbage!  You'd have to eat it!  Of course, the photo has to come first so you can commemorate the dining experience.


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> You probably would if you paid for it!  That kind of sushi artistry comes at a pretty high pricetag in restaurants, and if it is not eaten, simply goes into the garbage!  You'd have to eat it!  Of course, the photo has to come first so you can commemorate the dining experience.


I probably wouldn't be able to afford something like this in a restaurant.... But get this, this guy calls himself an amateur and does this stuff at home. 

But yes, if he served this to me for dinner I'd take tons of pics first before eating it lol


----------



## earlene

Well then he is an artist, for sure!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

My son lost his first tooth today. He's 6, has autism and is non-verbal. When I noticed he was missing a tooth, I spent 30 minutes systematically searching all of the places he had been in the apartment looking for said tooth. I finally found it when I stripped the blankets off of the bed and heard it fall on the floor. I didn't realize something so small would mean so much to me.


----------



## Lin19687

We need a Love button along with the Like one.

Because this post above needs a BIG LOVE on it.  A 1st lost tooth from such a special child needs to be found and kept in a special place for ever 

We have all the teeth from my 2 kiddos


----------



## Dawni

First experiences are so cool.. He's a handsome lil guy @MarnieSoapien, give him a hug from me 

My elder son is what my ex called "driftwood" he just floats along no ups n downs haha. I've not seen him being sad, nor have I seen him ecstatic - glad maybe yes, but nothing much more than that. I swear he was born an old man. When he lost his first tooth he showed it to me then ran to flush it down the toilet because he didn't need it anymore otherwise it would not have fallen off *rolls eyes*


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> We have all the teeth from my 2 kiddos


Ewwww... I need to go post in the grumpy thread now.  I can't do teeth. My poor kids have never been visited by the tooth fairy. Speaking of I have dentist appointment today to fill a cavity...


----------



## Lin19687

eww cavities  LOL

I even have the dogs teeth when he was a puppy...........only because he and DD were the same age and she made me.  Course he was a Dane so you kind couldn't miss them and if I didn't find them fast enough DD would put them in her mouth ....>. Talk about gross !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earlene

I saved my wisdom teeth for a number of years after removal.  After several years, though, they were just gross to look at.  It held no special significance for me over time, but for some reason I kept them.  When my granddaughter had hers removed last year and didn't care about saving them, I was actually glad neither she nor her parents felt the need to keep them.  I suppose they would provide some DNA material should it ever be necessary to have access to that, so in that regard, perhaps the parents saving a first lost tooth might be good, but I certainly don't need my own DNA sample in the form of old teeth.


----------



## artemis

Lin19687 said:


> We need a Love button along with the Like one.
> 
> Because this post above needs a BIG LOVE on it.  A 1st lost tooth from such a special child needs to be found and kept in a special place for ever
> 
> We have all the teeth from my 2 kiddos


Me, too. Each has their own little box with a "lucky" penny and the baby teeth.


----------



## artemis

Here is Aura (15 years) at her Medieval Martial Arts class. Her mentor said, "At least we don't have to teach her to not be afraid!" The only thing that girl fears is public speaking! And maybe lip gloss.


----------



## Dawni

Lol


----------



## jcandleattic

Dawni said:


> Lol


OMG HAHAHA I absolutely LOVE this!! This is how I want my Obit to be written. This is great - you can tell she and her family had a great sense of humor, and that she was loved!


----------



## Dawni

jcandleattic said:


> OMG HAHAHA I absolutely LOVE this!! This is how I want my Obit to be written. This is great - you can tell she and her family had a great sense of humor, and that she was loved!


Me too.. Sent it to my sister saying if I go before her I want something like this... And to my teenager, who only told me not to die yet lol


----------



## jcandleattic

Dawni said:


> Me too.. Sent it to my sister saying if I go before her I want something like this... And to my teenager, who only told me not to die yet lol


When I get home I'm going to show my son (he has the same sense of humour that I do for the most part) and I can just see him shaking his head with a huge smile on his face.


----------



## amd

I sent this one to my husband a few days ago. He told me I can't write one like that for him, but if I go before he does.... I better write my own.

https://www.schluterbalikfuneralhome.com/obituary/tim-schrandt?lud=4759246C096BEEA2A07A23120E236986


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> I sent this one to my husband a few days ago. He told me I can't write one like that for him, but if I go before he does.... I better write my own.
> 
> https://www.schluterbalikfuneralhome.com/obituary/tim-schrandt?lud=4759246C096BEEA2A07A23120E236986


That guy sounds a lot like one of my brothers-in-law, minus the cussing. He sounds like a real character. LOL


----------



## Lin19687

Ohh good idea, I'm gonna keep it and tell my son too.
Just have to make him put in that I was a complete 12 y/o my whole life.  And to my Older Sister, "Yes, I am peter-pan"  lol


----------



## Dawni

amd said:


> I sent this one to my husband a few days ago. He told me I can't write one like that for him, but if I go before he does.... I better write my own.
> 
> https://www.schluterbalikfuneralhome.com/obituary/tim-schrandt?lud=4759246C096BEEA2A07A23120E236986


Hilarious. I think we'd get along lol "Characters" like me haha

I have a feeling if I want one like that I'll have to write my own......


----------



## Nate5700

artemis said:


> Medieval Martial Arts class



That sounds *awesome*. Where do I find one of these?


----------



## artemis

Nate5700 said:


> That sounds *awesome*. Where do I find one of these?


The gentleman who teaches her is a member of ARMA: http://www.thearma.org 
HEMA is similar: https://www.hemaalliance.com
If you search for medieval, Renaissance, or European martial arts, you will find a lot of information.


----------



## Nate5700

Wow. Another thing I can waste my time with. Do I really want to click those links?


----------



## artemis

Nate5700 said:


> Wow. Another thing I can waste my time with. Do I really want to click those links?


Like any sport, there are equipment costs, like some form of helmet, gloves, mouth guard, etc. Not to mention the hickory long-sword. But looking is free! Finding a group in your area would be the first step. Some are reenactors, some are history buffs. Some are just interested in various forms if Martial arts. Aura started because of her interest in historical weapons.


----------



## Nate5700

artemis said:


> Aura started because of her interest in historical weapons.



Swords are freakin' cool.



artemis said:


> Like any sport, there are equipment costs, like some form of helmet, gloves, mouth guard, etc. Not to mention the hickory long-sword. But looking is free! Finding a group in your area would be the first step.



No doubt. If I was going to take it up I'd have to be all in with the equipment and everything. It might be fun to find a group and observe though.


----------



## artemis

Nate5700 said:


> If I was going to take it up I'd have to be all in with the equipment and everything. It might be fun to find a group and observe though.



She got her first taste at the local Renaissance Faire. Some just have actors with choreographed "fights," but others have people who actually know what they are doing.


----------



## Dawni

My darling baby boy loves "lators" lol


----------



## Misschief

Tonight's sunset... fire in the sky.


----------



## Misschief

This face..... This girl is 15 today. She's such a special young lady.... artistic, caring, friendly.I love her so much and miss her (and her mom and her brother) SO much!


----------



## artemis

Misschief said:


> This face..... This girl is 15 today. She's such a special young lady.... artistic, caring, friendly.I love her so much and miss her (and her mom and her brother) SO much!


15 is a fun age-- so grown up!


----------



## Misschief

artemis said:


> 15 is a fun age-- so grown up!


So grown up and still the heart of a child.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> Tonight's sunset... fire in the sky.



you need to make a sky on fire soap!!!!


----------



## Dawni

My young man just came back from a camping/trekking/beach trip.. Beautiful place, quite near the epicenter of our recent earthquake lol


----------



## earlene

Some of the wild horses my granddaughter & I stalked on our Epic Wild Horse Adventure in 2013:






Granddaughter taking a photo of some more of the Placitas Wild Horses (see the lovely manicure?)


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Some of the wild horses my granddaughter & I stalked on our Epic Wild Horse Adventure in 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granddaughter taking a photo of some more of the Placitas Wild Horses (see the lovely manicure?)


Your pictures aren't showing up, @earlene


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> Your pictures aren't showing up, @earlene



thanks for telling her--I was going to but got distracted and I really want to see them


----------



## earlene

That's weird.  They show up for me.  Oh, I know why.  I put them in a private album here on SMF Media. I'll go make it public.

Edit:  Okay, changed the settings.  Now you should be able to see them.


----------



## jcandleattic

Marina Bay Sands Bar/Hotel, Singapore - even more impressive at night.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

jcandleattic said:


> Marina Bay Sands Bar/Hotel, Singapore - even more impressive at night.
> View attachment 38662



wow that is pretty awesome--what is it on the very top? resturuants, stores?


----------



## jcandleattic

Marilyn Norgart said:


> wow that is pretty awesome--what is it on the very top? resturuants, stores?


That's where the bar area is. There is also a swimming pool/spa area right below the bar.
This is the view from the top overlooking the swimming pool area, and the next pic is overlooking the bay/city.
It's 57 stories high.


----------



## earlene

Here's a close-up of the critter (possum) hiding inside my mother's organ:


----------



## Lin19687

Pissed off Female Breaded Dragon lol  She looks SO FLAT !


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

jcandleattic said:


> That's where the bar area is.



I just saw this!! that is pretty cool!!!


----------



## earlene

Me & Mom in the corn - circa 1950




I was such a towhead when I was little!

Brother who had the heart attack - the one with the great big smile on his face:




And why wouldn't he be smiling?  Uncle Arnie brought a calf to the city!


----------



## Prysm




----------



## dibbles

A couple of recent visitors.


----------



## artemis

Aura. This girl could run the world, and she knows it.


----------



## kaysejean

I love columbine, just makes me happy, almost as much as my bleeding hearts.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

kaysejean said:


> I love columbine, just makes me happy, almost as much as my bleeding hearts.


Um, I believe the flowers in the second pic are fuschia???Here's a pic of bleeding hearts (my dear hubby's favorite)




But I agree... my columbine and bleeding hearts are in bloom right now. Lily of the Valley too.


----------



## dibbles

Zany_in_CO said:


> Um, I believe the flowers in the second pic are fuschia???Here's a pic of bleeding hearts (my dear hubby's favorite).


Zany, I’m pretty sure those are columbine in kaysejean’s picture. We used to have several different varieties, but something ate them years ago. I too love bleeding hearts. They remind me of my grandma.


----------



## Lin19687

clematis


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dibbles said:


> Zany, I’m pretty sure those are columbine in kaysejean’s picture.


Yes, those are Columbine for sure... Colorado state flower... it's the other pic, dibbles, that I believe are Fuschia... also one of my hubby's faves. Columbine, Bleeding Hearts, Fuschia, Lily of the Valley are all shade loving plants -- Coral Bells too. We've always had Columbine somewhere in the yard wherever we lived. Back in the 70's we could transfer them from the foothills forested area near where my folks lived in Evergreen, CO. Now that's forbidden. We had Fuschia in a planter at the house we lived in before this one. Columbine, Lily of the Valley, Coral Bells, and Bleeding Hearts are part of  the landscape here. No Fuschia tho. I don't have a good spot for them.

@Lin19687 Nice clematis! Another favorite perennial -- my favorite color too! Haven't had good luck with them in this yard tho. Tried for several years and they just never took off.


----------



## Lin19687

This is the only plant that flowered out of the 5 I bought.


----------



## MGM

Lin19687 said:


> clematis View attachment 39553


I have one very much like this at the front of my house that has flowered on May 31st or June 1st for the past dozen years. D-day anniversary and still nothing from it. I knew we were delayed this year, but I didn't know it was this bad!


----------



## kaysejean

@Zany_in_CO  & @dibbles 
They are both Columbine, just different varieties. The periwinkle is Winky  and the red is Origami.

Fushia are great too, but have a different growth habit. Not as tall and upright,  they're more drapey. I usually see fushia as hanging baskets.
I'd love to try them again. The first time I bought fushia I thought they were full sun, and I kinda cooked the poor thing. Lesson learned at least.


----------



## earlene

When I was a child, fuchsia bushes were all along the back fence in our backyard.  I hated them because the spiders loved them.  But it was fun to pop them open.  But they grew pretty tall and bushy, at least 4 feet tall because the reached over the fence.  Even though I do like the look of them, the amount of spiders that were among them still puts me off every planting any.


----------



## dibbles

Babies!! My dog is bigger than the little fawn I saw this morning. A pair of geese nesting on our pond with (we counted) 17 babies. Neither hubby or I have ever seen this many in one hatch. And the cutest little 4 month old that has my heart.


----------



## earlene

The prettiest snail shell I've ever seen and I had to go to Scotland to find it.  I'd love to create soap with this palette and maybe a swirl.  I once got snails in soap totally by accident, but this I think I could get on purpose with some determination.


----------



## earlene

dibbles said:


> Babies!! My dog is bigger than the little fawn I saw this morning. A pair of geese nesting on our pond with (we counted) 17 babies. Neither hubby or I have ever seen this many in one hatch. And the cutest little 4 month old that has my heart.
> View attachment 39562
> View attachment 39563
> View attachment 39564


Lovely babies, all!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

kaysejean said:


> They are both Columbine, just different varieties. The periwinkle is Winky  and the red is Origami.


Oh gosh, you're right!  I just took another look. The red Origami through me off. I love all these shade loving plants.


----------



## kaysejean

earlene said:


> When I was a child, fuchsia bushes were all along the back fence in our backyard.  I hated them because the spiders loved them.  But it was fun to pop them open.  But they grew pretty tall and bushy, at least 4 feet tall because the reached over the fence.  Even though I do like the look of them, the amount of spiders that were among them still puts me off every planting any.


That sounds so pretty! That is so odd/amazing. I only ever saw them as tiny annuals. Well, you learn a new thing every day.  
I felt that way about my grandma's peony bushes, except with ants.  They were so pretty, and smelled so good, but the ants thought so too! Unnerving to say the least.






Also, that fawn is just precious.


----------



## jcandleattic

"Real" Dragon's Blood.  We visited a silver mine earlier this week, and this is what was called dragon's blood. Legend, (superstition) had it that the silver/gold was guarded by a dragon deep in the mines, and these veins would show up after blasts of dynamite in the caves, so they thought it was the dragon "bleeding"


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Here's a close-up of the critter (possum) hiding inside my mother's organ:


So adorable!


----------



## msunnerstood

My Irish Ancestor Annie Delaney


and My Moravian One, Emile Pedr (Petrova)



I just love old photographs


----------



## earlene

kaysejean said:


> That sounds so pretty! That is so odd/amazing. I only ever saw them as tiny annuals. Well, you learn a new thing every day.
> I felt that way about my grandma's peony bushes, except with ants.  They were so pretty, and smelled so good, but the ants thought so too! Unnerving to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that fawn is just precious.



Well it depends on where you live, I guess.  I grew up in a very temperate climate.  In our neighborhood, there were poinsettias that grew year round and got to be quite large and bushy, which wasn't the norm at all.  I mean growing them in ones yard wasn't the norm, at least there, but they can get quite huge and last for years & years in the right climate in the ground.  When I visited my son one summer while he was living in Key West, I was amazed at the size and hardiness of what to me in California were only considered house plants.  Many of my California 'house' plants were huge bushy luscious tropical plants all over Key West.  

Peonies are beautiful, but my husband hates them for the very same reason.  I wanted to plant some here, but he was adamant he didn't want them in our yard, so I just enjoy them when I see them around town.


----------



## amd

Fatmonious the Glorious Beast thinks he is shoes.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> Fatmonious the Glorious Beast thinks he is shoes.


----------



## msunnerstood

Country Life


----------



## Lin19687

And THAT @msunnerstood is what I desire 


At Graduation from HS this past Thursday (DD not me lol)  Someone dropped this...???  How do you LOSE your Flip Flop and just keep going to the stage ?


----------



## msunnerstood

3 Barn Kittens Captured (they are eating solid food now) . The Rescue is calling tonight to arrange a pick up. Just have to catch Mama now so she can be spayed and released.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> Someone dropped this...???  How do you LOSE your Flip Flop and just keep going to the stage ?


So, Lin, how long has it been since YOU were a teenager? HAHA


----------



## earlene

Well, now, what teen-aged girl (or boy) wants to be the one to hold up the line onto the stage to receive their diploma?  To be remembered forever as the one that caused a ruckus off-stage trying to retrieve their shoe.  Maybe to be nicknamed 'Cinderella' for years to come?

I think I would have kept on going, too.  Besides once the train starts moving, you just gotta keep moving along with it or you might get trampled.


----------



## Misschief

I was playing with my new-to-me cell phone yesterday. My previous phone died last weekend and is irreparable, unfortunately. Snapped these pics in our back yard.


----------



## Lin19687

@Zany_in_CO  I'm 50 now.... don't make me count LOL


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> How do you LOSE your Flip Flop and just keep going to the stage ?


Maybe the question we should be asking is "Who the heck wears flip flops to graduation?" Of course, I was the one who didn't dress up for my graduation. I wore a tshirt and shorts, put on a pair of nylons and sneakers... so it kind of looked like I made an effort. No one could see my clothes under the gown anyways so I didn't think it mattered. Mom was madder than a bee in a bonnet when she found out after graduation.  [Back story: 4 hours before graduation my baby sister decided to jump off the neighbor's balcony and broke her arm, so they were rushing her to the ER and barely made it in time for my graduation ceremony. I took total advantage of that situation to NOT wear the stupid frufru dress my mom had gotten me...]


----------



## Lin19687

@amd  I told my DD to wear what ever she wants.  You couldn't see under it.  I told her what others have worn, toga, kilt, undies, bikini, nothing....

She too wear a Be Free (planet fitness) shabby black t-shirt and black short shorts.
It's her day not mine I want her to be comfortable.  I just wore my work clothes but my son wore jeans and a ruddy t-shirt and black sweatshirt over that  -- OH and a baseball hat backwards   Oh well.  I DID tell them to be 'comfortable with themselves" before bowing to the world 
I think it might have backfired a bit too well hahah


----------



## amd

Too true. I've also encouraged that to my kids and my church kids - Your journey will be different, so you do you. My husband rolls his eyes, but at the end of the day he agrees that life is more fun with our personalities. [Even if those personalities are a bit OCD and brutally blunt.]


----------



## Lin19687

Blue Jay using the top of my AC window unit as an eating table.
Seems someone had Pizza last night ....


----------



## jcandleattic

View from my friend's lakehouse. We spend a LOT of time up there in the summer.


----------



## artemis

Mother found this while going through some of the old family papers last week-- my great-grandparents' wedding announcement from about 1913!


----------



## earlene

*Artemis*, that is so cool!    I love reading through old newspaper clippings.   To read the way a wedding was reported in 1913 as compared to how it is reported now is really very interesting, don't you agree?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Artemis I agree with earlene... fascinating... I mean, _"the young couple are popular members of the younger set"_ just tickles my fancy all getout! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## artemis

earlene said:


> To read the way a wedding was reported in 1913 as compared to how it is reported now is really very interesting, don't you agree?





Zany_in_CO said:


> I agree with earlene... fascinating... I mean, _"the young couple are popular members of the younger set"_ just tickles my fancy all getout! Thank you so much for sharing!



We don't have a corresponding photo, but we googled "blue messaline gown from 1913” and got a pretty good idea of what her dress might have looked like. The pictures I found online were from mail order catalogues, but I wouldn't be surprised if she made it herself-- she could make anything.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

This article appeared in The Evening Kansan Republican Mon Dec 5 1910. "little daughter Dorothy" is the mother of my 5 step-children who passed away in 1974. Can you just imagine? A thimble party?


----------



## Lin19687

I took a 3 hr drive around looking at towns in Mid-MASS and took a few pics.
I love old houses and fields.


----------



## jcandleattic

Beautiful Lin!


----------



## artemis

In my house, I am the one who fixes all the broken toys. I think this bike is the biggest toy I've fixed so far. Nothing's drastic, just changing the tube. But it's good to keep my badge as "fixer of all things."


----------



## katemz

My bitter ginger flower the smell is amazing


----------



## jcandleattic

Going back here this weekend. Can’t wait!



jcandleattic said:


> View attachment 36913



Not sure why it's only showing a link, so I will put the actual picture(s) here -


----------



## Nanette

Lin19687 said:


> View attachment 40304
> 
> View attachment 40305
> 
> View attachment 40306


My son lives in Bedford MA, I lived in MA for 30 years...sure do miss the ocean and diving there.


----------



## Lin19687

Nanette said:


> My son lives in Bedford MA, I lived in MA for 30 years...sure do miss the ocean and diving there.


Bedford, or New Bedford... I only ask because of the Ocean is near New Bedford


----------



## msunnerstood

I looked out the window, looked up then down at the road and expected to see Cantore standing outside or Reed Timmer driving by.


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood  I LOVE Jim Cantore !!!

Did you see him with the Snow Thunder clip? lol  hilarious ! Here in Massachusetts  p. that was an awesome storm !


----------



## Misschief

I took a few pictures around the yard yesterday and today. First one is my luffa plant. If all the buds turn into luffas, I'm going to have a LOT of luffas. Second was some wildlife we noticed outside our back door this morning. And, since no one is using the garden this year, the landlord let the sunflowers go crazy. There's a large (and tall) patch of them. He left an open circle in the center of the patch and standing inside it during the day is an amazing sensation. There's a hum of bees, and birds chirping. As a matter of fact, can you find the bird in the last picture?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> As a matter of fact, can you find the bird in the last picture?


I found him! He's a little right and down a bit from dead center. Cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## earlene

Boy does that bird blend nicely with the stems.  Lovely sunflower plants!

We are in Hawaii, so the photo ops abound!  Here are a few:

Sea Turtle returning to the water after a brief sojourn on the sand where some joker decided a turtle would make a nice cairn, ignoring the signs to remain at least 30 feet away from all sea turtles.  The rocks fell off with the first wave.






  A long shot of Panalu'u Black Sand Beach






This Lagoon sits behind the Black Sand Beach (to the left of the above photographed spot.)





Close-up of the Water Lilies.  I cannot resist water lillies.


----------



## Dawni

My baby boy loves to cook....


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> My baby boy loves to cook....


Oh so serious! I think you have a future chef on your hands.


----------



## Misschief

So precious!


----------



## earlene

More on the Big Island of Hawaii:
At Volcano National Park on July 22, 2019

I love the patterns to be found in the lava rock.





One of the Sea Arches




A couple days later in Hilo:

Rainbow Falls





Banyan Tree Climber at Lili'uokalnai Park & Gardens


----------



## scard

I want to be there, it looks like paradise. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Thanks for sharing, Earlene! Wish I were there with you!


----------



## Dawni

This little one has found a place to rest on my arm, while I'm sipping tea and smoking lol.. 20mins n counting


----------



## Lin19687

@Dawni  those things here are flies that bite, or it looks like the ones we have here.
It is pretty though 

quit smoking so bad for you and not going to help with the Hand/Foot/Mouth.  I would hate to think that it might make it go deeper in the throat or lungs.


----------



## Dawni

Lin19687 said:


> @Dawni  those things here are flies that bite, or it looks like the ones we have here.
> It is pretty though
> 
> quit smoking so bad for you and not going to help with the Hand/Foot/Mouth.  I would hate to think that it might make it go deeper in the throat or lungs.


I know  It's just hard to not have one when you're tired and thinking about stuff... And it's raining, and there's chai haha. Cigarettes n chai just go so well together lol. I know, excuses, but really, I've been trying to cut down and I'd like to think I'm successful. I only have a couple a day, too busy for more lol.

This pretty thing didn't bite. I think. It didn't wanna leave even when I was moving my hand around lol


----------



## Lin19687

That is so cute the bug staying with you.  I bet it was trying to make you smile


----------



## earlene

Pretty bug, *Dawni*.  I wish I had a photo of this, but don't.  A couple days ago, while we were still on the Big Island of Hawaii, sitting at the airport killing time while waiting for our flight, my granddaughter caught a bird in her hand and held it up for us to see.  But grandpa told her to let it go, which she immediately did and I have no snapshot to share.  I was amazed she could catch one at all, of course.  And then of course, I did the responsible thing and made her wash her hands thoroughly with soap and water.  

Here's a fun photo I snapped while we strolled in Honolulu today:






A swan emerges from within the ginger leaf.  A fairy tale in the making, yes?


----------



## Rider

earlene said:


> More on the Big Island of Hawaii:
> At Volcano National Park on July 22, 2019
> 
> I love the patterns to be found in the lava rock.
> View attachment 40576
> 
> One of the Sea ArchesView attachment 40578
> 
> 
> A couple days later in Hilo:
> 
> Rainbow Falls
> View attachment 40579
> 
> 
> Banyan Tree Climber at Lili'uokalnai Park & GardensView attachment 40580


Brings back wonderful memories!! ❤❤


----------



## jcandleattic

This is where I was last week. Man, I love this lake. The water looks like glass. This pic is unfiltered and has had no alterations. The water looks like glass, and the pic itself looks like a postcard. I love my camera for nature pics!!  (Too bad I can't take product photos as well!!)


----------



## Dawni

jcandleattic said:


> This is where I was last week. Man, I love this lake. The water looks like glass. This pic is unfiltered and has had no alterations. The water looks like glass, and the pic itself looks like a postcard. I love my camera for nature pics!!  (Too bad I can't take product photos as well!!)
> 
> View attachment 40762


Just amazing..... Where is this again? 

Also.. That would make nice soap lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Is it Lake Dillon? Excellent photography, Janel!


----------



## jcandleattic

Dawni said:


> Just amazing..... Where is this again?
> Also.. That would make nice soap lol





Zany_in_CO said:


> Is it Lake Dillon? Excellent photography, Janel!



This is in Leadville, Colorado, where "The Unsinkable Molly Brown" (famous for surviving the titanic) made her millions. She was a silver miner, turned gold miner when the silver exchange rate tanked over night. It's also got the highest mean elevation in the entire nation, at almost 2 miles high - 10,151 feet. 

Anyway the lake is called Turquoise Lake and it's one of my favorite places to be in Colorado. 

I don't like Lake Dillon, Cee, it's too crowded, not fun to camp in, and seriously not near as beautiful as Turquoise is.


----------



## Dawni

Thank you.. I looked it up. Gorgeous place...


----------



## Nanette

I'll take anywhere theres a lake.......


----------



## Dawni

I cropped it and now can't remember where the caption said it was.. Montana? Oregon? Anyhow, I love those colorful stones.


----------



## Lin19687

I remember seeing this, but the color is not True as it is enhanced.  It is still colorful rocks just not That bright 

Montana Glazier National Park


----------



## Dawni

Lin19687 said:


> I remember seeing this, but the color is not True as it is enhanced.  It is still colorful rocks just not That bright
> 
> Montana Glazier National Park


I wanted to search about the rocks but couldn't remember what to search for hehe thank you!


----------



## newbie




----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> View attachment 41008
> 
> I cropped it and now can't remember where the caption said it was.. Montana? Oregon? Anyhow, I love those colorful stones.


Oh, dumb me... I thought all those colorful stones were soaps! And somebody spliced them into a photo! Wouldn't that be cool? Well, it is a cool photo any way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

newbie said:


> DON'T LOOK BACK. YOU'RE NOT GOING THAT WAY!


Oh man, I need to copy that and stick it on my forehead so I can see it every time I look in the mirror! LOL


----------



## Lin19687

New friend on the wood trail.
10 feet from me and he didn't care, just wanted his Acorns.  He is young, about 2 y/o and there isn't any hunting in my town so.... guess they are happy to coexist here


----------



## Dawni

My boys on all soul's day lighting candles for my maternal grandparents.


----------



## artemis

I forget about this thread! Here's Gaius hamming it up as Doctor Strange for Halloween. This is his second year with this costume-- it's his favorite Marvel character.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> New friend on the wood trail



please be careful as they are still wild animals and they get esp dangerous during rut--with that being said it is cool


----------



## Lin19687

Marilyn Norgart said:


> please be careful as they are still wild animals and they get esp dangerous during rut--with that being said it is cool



Yes I know, I used to Hunt, but an such an animal lover.  He really didn't care, he just wanted the acorns. 
There is no hunting in my town and I carry a big stick and knife 
If he was older and in prime age for rut I would not have stuck around.


----------



## Misschief

Just had to share this pic of my two youngest grandsons on Halloween. They're 5 and 3.


----------



## Libertas

Recent Twenty One Pilots concert that I went to!!


----------



## Dawni

So cute @Misschief! And those costumes are adorable.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> Just had to share this pic of my two youngest grandsons on Halloween. They're 5 and 3.


Hilarious! Cute boys... and good sports, I must say. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## artemis

Gaius had two surprises today: MVP for his Cross Country team and his name was drawn as the winner for the No Cavity Club at the dentist. That honor got him an Amazon gift card!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Each of those awards are quite an honor! Good for him! Give him a BIG OLE HUG from me!


----------



## Lin19687

Snow glisten in the light of the street light


----------



## Dawni

Mi familia 




The girl, who I'm sure is quite obviously not related to my dad lol, is my cousin who's birthday it was this day we took the pic

That same night I hooked up a disco light in the garage and the whole family... Uncles, aunts n cousins... was on their feet dancing




Yep, that's me lol


----------



## Lin19687

Ok not a pic but a video.... for those that want to know how us Bostonians REALLY talk.... here you go.  Sneak peek to Superbowl Commercial. Bwhahahaha and ya, it's true


----------



## IrishLass

Lin19687 said:


> Ok not a pic but a video.... for those that want to know how us Bostonians REALLY talk.... here you go.  Sneak peek to Superbowl Commercial. Bwhahahaha and ya, it's true




Hahahaah!  My hubby showed that to me the other day. So true! I grew up 60 miles south of Boston. 


My latest project/experiment..... microbrewing mead:







IrishLass


----------



## Christine McKnight

Here’s a photo of my wee Bichon boy Milo


----------



## Christine McKnight

IrishLass said:


> Hahahaah!  My hubby showed that to me the other day. So true! I grew up 60 miles south of Boston.
> 
> 
> My latest project/experiment..... microbrewing mead:
> 
> View attachment 43713
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass


I’m looking at making mead later in the summer once my bees have worked their magic and produced some honey


----------



## IrishLass

Christine McKnight said:


> I’m looking at making mead later in the summer once my bees have worked their magic and produced some honey



Cool! Honey fresh off the comb must be so awesome! This is my first ever attempt at making mead. The only thing I've ever brewed in my life was hard apple cider on the way to making my own apple cider vinegar. I'd never even had a taste of mead ever in my life until this Christmas when my nephew and his wife (who just started getting into mead-making) brought some over from a local meadery to try. It was so delicious that it inspired me to try making some myself. 


IrishLass


----------



## Christine McKnight

IrishLass said:


> Cool! Honey fresh off the comb must be so awesome! This is my first ever attempt at making mead. The only thing I've ever brewed in my life was hard apple cider on the way to making my own apple cider vinegar. I'd never even had a taste of mead ever in my life until this Christmas when my nephew and his wife (who just started getting into mead-making) brought some over from a local meadery to try. It was so delicious that it inspired me to try making some myself.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


You can’t beat fresh honey!  I only got my bees at the beginning of May last year and when I extracted the honey they’d produced 30 lbs of it.  It tasted amazing!


----------



## Misschief

We're still in the grip of winter here in the beautiful Okanagan. I noticed this week that we've had visitors in our yard, of the deer variety. Normally, I assume they're in the back of the yard where there is still some vegetation. This morning, my husband noticed that one of them had come a little closer. 

This was taken right out our back door (I was maybe 1' out the door) less than an hour ago.


----------



## Kcryss

Misschief said:


> We're still in the grip of winter here in the beautiful Okanagan. I noticed this week that we've had visitors in our yard, of the deer variety. Normally, I assume they're in the back of the yard where there is still some vegetation. This morning, my husband noticed that one of them had come a little closer.
> 
> This was taken right out our back door (I was maybe 1' out the door) less than an hour ago.
> 
> View attachment 43832


Ewww! I'm ready for spring and summer! 
Mountains got about 3 feet in the last couple of days.


----------



## dibbles

Went to a lavender farm yesterday. Not much lavender in bloom, but it was still lovely.


----------



## Kcryss

dibbles said:


> Went to a lavender farm yesterday. Not much lavender in bloom, but it was still lovely.
> View attachment 43833
> View attachment 43834


Looks amazing!!


----------



## artemis

Pax is ready for Track Season! It's not very cold here, but it's super windy, so he was glad for his face shield.


----------



## jcandleattic

One of the eggs we dyed for Easter. We didn't do the marbling on purpose. It just happened.


----------



## Obsidian

I stuffed luna in a tiger suit, she was not impressed.


----------



## jcandleattic

Obsidian said:


> I stuffed luna in a tiger suit, she was not impressed.


We have a pitty named Luna also. Looks very similar to your Luna!! 
I can't seem to find a pic of our Luna, but will post one when I can find one.


----------



## Lin19687

This wittle puppy was up for adoption and I took a pic off line because he was so cute !


----------



## Prysm

There is a cabin back in those woods.   Look center of the photo and you'll see it a little bit.   Photo was taken today.


----------



## Lin19687

Just checking to see how this pic looks online.  taken with phone in my house.  Yeah I know the 'Rust' walls clash with the Red apples


----------



## Misschief

Taken last Sunday. We decided to go for a drive, about 4 hours drive. This is Kalamalka Lake, about 3/4 hour from us. In the summer, or when it's sunny, the water is a beautiful turquoise green.


----------



## artemis

To make sure I get out of the house and into the fresh air, I have assigned myself with taking at least one picture each day out in the yard.  These are the leaves of our purple smoke tree.


----------



## Lin19687

Kitty Bwahahahaha.  Face shoved between my knees because she wants me to think she is So cold that I should NEVER get up form the couch, so she can stay warm.
Yet right next to me is a HEATED blanket (yes turned on) JUST FOR HER !


----------



## earlene

This adorable kitty adopted my granddaughter and me while we were living in our tiny house in San Antonio this past winter.  She became such an important part of our little family that as I was sharing photos of her and her antics, my son wanted to adopt her and keep her as his own cat.  So we had a trial period of her living with them while I met up with Hubby for Spring Break this past March.  And then the schools closed and we moved out of the tiny house and back into her parents house because of the pandemic and Kitty Baby never did return to San Antonio.

As it turns out, my son & DIL saw how attached Kitty Baby is to me, that they began to feel broken-hearted over our separation.  Kitty Baby had walked with me everyday for the past few months and practically never left my side while we were in my son's house.  So I will be returning in about a month or so to bring her home with me to Illinois.  I miss her very much.


----------



## artemis

Today, all we're growing in our yard is rain drops!


----------



## Misschief

artemis said:


> Today, all we're growing in our yard is rain drops!


We're growing those here today, too.


----------



## TheDebby

So happy to paint my nails again!


----------



## AliOop

Sunset pic taken a couple of days ago from a window at the Billings airport. Tried to crop out as much as possible of the building on the left, and concrete below, without losing the amazing colors. Wish I had gotten one of our Idaho sky last night. The western sky looked like it was on fire, which reflected in tones of pink across the eastern sky. The clouds were dark and the air was softly humid like Hawaii. I almost remarked to my husband, "It's earthquake weather" but didn't want to sound crazy. Sure enough, we had a 4.7 around 11:15pm.


----------



## Catscankim

She melted

And of course this one. She "hearts" you


----------



## jcandleattic

Finally got our deck built with the gazebo put on it and have been enjoying it. 
It still needs some finishing touches, but overall, it's done.


----------



## Dawni

He was eating dinner.... Then this


----------



## Jersey Girl

Dawni said:


> He was eating dinner.... Then this
> View attachment 48402


Awwwww... I too go into a “food coma” after meals. Lol


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Lucy loves to play ball!!


----------



## jcandleattic

"The Grand Canyon" of Yellowstone. Such an amazingly beautiful place!!


----------



## Ladka

Madder (Rubia tinctorum) roots freshly dug out in my little garden. Such an unattractive beginning of beautiful red colours on wool!


----------



## Lin19687

Why are cats so weird ?


----------



## Lin19687

Turn up your speakers, this is for you @amd


----------



## amd

Bahaha I was just starting to feel sleepy when it ended!


----------



## Lin19687

amd said:


> Bahaha I was just starting to feel sleepy when it ended!


Then you should watch the other one on the Wax melter, longer and just as quiet.
BTW, I almost got stung there  That's why it was a Zip Away at the end lol


----------



## dibbles

For the last 5 years a man in the Northwest suburban area of Minneapolis has been planting sunflower fields and made them available to the pubic, free of charge, just for the purpose of creating joy. He started with one field, and this year has (I think) 9. The plantings are staggered, so the fields bloom at different times throughout the summer. Each field is dedicated to a particular cause or group of people. This is so uplifting and was truly a bright and happy spot in a somewhat difficult summer. Hubby and I went last week. Here is a link in case you want to see more, or live close enough to visit for yourself.


----------



## Lin19687

My new happy


----------



## TashaBird

Lin19687 said:


> My new happy
> View attachment 49482


NICE!


----------



## Catscankim

She looks so regal lol


----------



## Dawni

My handsome boys


----------



## norrysoaper




----------



## artemis

Doctor Strange photo-bombed my picture of the 1920s starlet.


----------



## TashaBird

Miss Tulip.


----------



## The Park Bench

TashaBird said:


> Miss Tulip.


Hahahaha the toy is bigger than the pooch


----------

